# Oriental, siamese...ears question



## Muri (May 27, 2013)

Hi!

So I am interested in having an (probably longhair) oriental or a balinese, siamese cat in the future (in about 2 yrs maybe, after we move) and I am researching these breeds a little...

Now, I must admit that my heart is pretty much set on the longhair versions (OLH, Balinese), purely because of the plumy tails  . But I am researching the shorthaired versions as well...

One thing I have noticed it that although the standard says that ears should follow the lines of the head...there seem to be a lot of different ear types in oriental breeds. I mean some have more upright, narrower ears and some more broad ears, positioned more down on the head (sorry, english is not my mothers tongue so I might be rubbish at explaining it)...
Is this just due to photo angle, kitten phase vs adult etc or are there really different ear types?
Like on this site, the ears look very different on different cats to me...Of course some look like they are still kittens

Carmiel Siamese, Oriental Shorthair Cattery

PS: Anyone know of a good breeder of OLH and balinese that ship internationally? (In a few years...)

Thanks


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Now, I looooooove Siamese cats but some of those ears!!!!! :yikes:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

There does seem to be a certain move towards bat ears with some breeders so you will find ear differences and also some difference in face shapes too from traditional to extreme
My girls - Mai Tai (traditional)

And Pasha (modern but not extreme)

Can't help with a Balinese or OLH breeder though


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

How the standard is interpreted varies, and how well cats match a breeders or judges interpretation of it varies.

Most of the cats in your link are way OTT for my taste - I don't like those ears with a curved bottom line.

How about making going to some shows part of your research? And how about sharing with us what country you live in?


----------



## Muri (May 27, 2013)

Well, I have never seen OLH or Balis on the shows I went to...
I live in Austria but I am moving to Uruguay  so interested in breeders that ship internationally...

Well, I like the look of these (bali) cats:
Allevamento Balinesi e Siamesi Felis Cou-Cou (You have to click on the photos to see more photos)

Your toughts?

I have some pics in a book of OLH that I like, and it says their pedigree names, but cannot find an website of their breeders....

BY the way what does OTT mean?

PS Lymorelynn - pretty cats


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

OTT - over the top (too much)

Those cats in your link are awful! What are they trying to breed? Bats?


----------



## Muri (May 27, 2013)

Thanks!

Well, I had to post the link cause I have never seen cats with such ears before...I tought maybe it is a photo angle or kitten phase...
I don't yet know a lot about orientlas, so I tought I'd better ask whether there are different "ear" types (like there are "back" types in GSDs)


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Like Lynn says, I think some breeders breed purposely for the extreme ear types- bigger the better for showing, I think.

The breed profile says this (for UK shows anyway):

_Rather large and pricked, wide at the base, set so as to follow the lines of the wedge. Adult exhibits should be penalised equally for ears which are set too high or too low, distorting the balance of the triangular effect_

Here's some photos of show Siamese, too. You can see that they like them to have wide set ears.

Siamese Cat Breed Profile - Siamese Cats and Kittens

So I guess it depends on the breeder's motives- whether they want to breed pet quality or are set on being big names on the show bench.

Personally, I prefer the more traditional Siamese. Some of the modern ones are far too extreme for my liking! I have a rescue Siamese- who has no papers, so I can't be 100% that he's full Siamese- and although his ears are huge, they're set nicely (I think so anyway):


DSCN3546 by spookybabbits, on Flickr

The cats in the breeder site you linked look lovely! I love OLH's and Balinese :001_wub: The website I linked above is fantastic for Siamese info (there's also the sister site Oriental Cat Breeder | Oriental Kittens For Sale ). It's UK based but you may find more information about international breeders on there


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

For me I like a bit more width between the ears, and their following the wedge more so that you get a triangle. But I don't like ears sticking out sideways, ears with curved lower edges and so on. Orientals and Siamese although comparatively slender should also be very solid and muscular.

Here is a cat I think is beautiful (he is a UK Imp Gr Ch so the judges do as well!):

Fiordiliso Siamese JJ

Sorry can't find the links to any of the images, but you can get a good idea of how he looks from their photos.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> For me I like a bit more width between the ears, and their following the wedge more so that you get a triangle. But I don't like ears sticking out sideways, ears with curved lower edges and so on. Orientals and Siamese although comparatively slender should also be very solid and muscular.
> 
> Here is a cat I think is beautiful (he is a UK Imp Gr Ch so the judges do as well!):
> 
> ...


JJ is our Wispas dad, he is a stunner.

Regards to ears I love the big bat eared although none of mine have those ears, they are a bit like marmite, you either love them or hate them.

I love Carols boy... Laziza Mafdet Murano Siamese Cat Breeder | Siamese Cat Shows | Siamese Cat Association Show Photos 2011


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

I love carmiel cats not sure if they still breed? . I too love Murray my boys have a lot of mafdet in their pedigree. I do prefer the more " extreme" look BIG ears long,long,long tails and deep heads.


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

I have usually found I get a range of ear sets in a litter, my current litter now 8 weeks range from quite high ears in some to these two little boys.....as everyone has said for showing the larger ears and good ear set are preferred. 

Sometimes people seem to get too interested in just the ears with Siamese and Orientals and forget about looking at the rest of the cat!!!!


----------

